# M! Carbine



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I have an M1 Carbine,bayonet, and OD canvas gun case, all appear to be the original issue. Does anyone know how to find the manufacture and history? It has some stamping on the right side of the stock and I have the serial number. It is in very good shape little to no wear.
Thanks


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The manufacturers name should be under or behind the rear sight, near the serial number. 

You can also determine the manufacturer by using the serial number and the table near the bottom of this page ==> http://home.att.net/~ra-carbines/history.html


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks CF
The manufactures name on this one is at the muzzle on top. General Mo. Inland dated 4-43. I missed it the first time I looked.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Inland, National Postal Meter and Rock-ola used to bring some pretty good prices. I miss my Rock-ola...
Matt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

lostspring said:


> Thanks CF
> The manufactures name on this one is at the muzzle on top. General Mo. Inland dated 4-43. I missed it the first time I looked.


Inland is the manufacturer of your barrel. The receiver may have been made by another manufacturer.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Roadking said:


> Inland, National Postal Meter and Rock-ola used to bring some pretty good prices. I miss my Rock-ola...
> Matt



The second rifle from the right is my 100% correct Rock-Ola M1 carbine. (FYI: 100% correct means that every part of the rifle having a manufacturer's mark has a Rock-Ola's manufactuer's mark.)


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Mine looks the second from the right.
The serial number is right behind the rear sight but no manufactures name there.
After a second look the date stamp is 8-43 not 3-43.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

lostspring said:


> Mine looks the second from the right.
> The serial number is right behind the rear sight but no manufactures name there.
> After a second look the date stamp is 8-43 not 3-43.


Look your serial number up at the website that I provided. 

The reciever manufacturer's name is there...it's above the serial number. You just can't see it because the rear sight is covering it up.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Serial number makes it a General Motors. 6 digit beginning with a 5


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

lostspring said:


> Serial number makes it a General Motors. 6 digit beginning with a 5


That puts your M1 within the manufacturing date range of May 1942 and September 1943. Based on your barrel's manufacturing date, I'd venture to say that the barrel is original to the receiver.

Now, look inside the cutout in the stock where the sling is wrapped around the oiler. What markings does the wood have in the cutout?


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks like
TRIMBLE or TRIMSLL
4 7 B
G


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice collection CabinFever, thanks for sahring. Kept my shooter Universal, and a match grade Garande. FIL had a C&R FFL, so there were a few years where the M1s between the two of us got a bit out of hand.
Oh, the cartouches...hated trying to decipher them when we first started collecting. Still have a ton of stocks for the carbines if you need a match...
Matt


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

lostspring said:


> It looks like
> TRIMBLE or TRIMSLL
> 4 7 B
> G


Your stock was made by the Trimble Nursery and Furniture Company.

Other stocks were made by Milton Bradley, Hillerich & Bradsby (Louisville Slugger bats), Rock-Ola (jukebox manufacturer) and several more.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

On the right hand side of the stock below the reciever are these letters
RRA-C and further toward the butt are two cartouche.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

lostspring said:


> On the right hand side of the stock below the reciever are these letters
> RRA-C and further toward the butt are two cartouche.
> Thanks for your help



RRA signifies an inspection/rebuild at the Red River Arsenal in Texas.

Are the other two cartouches crossed cannons?


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

One is crossed cannons and the other I believe are the letters SG inside a square


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a good life, i seldom if ever have feeling of envy. but Cabin Fever,,,,, Man,,,if you keep posting that service rifle line up picture......well, its starting to cause me problems.....

many of the M1's M1 Carbines, 1903's and 1917's came through the DCM now the CMP program. there is a forum at the www.odcmp.com site and a few articles that anyone that shoots service rifles might find interesting....

have you guys priced M1 Carbine ammo lately? best be finding some, collecting brass, casting supplies and thinking about reloading. unless all the ammo/firearms thing calms down.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

ace admirer said:


> I have a good life, i seldom if ever have feeling of envy. but Cabin Fever,,,,, Man,,,if you keep posting that service rifle line up picture......well, its starting to cause me problems......


Just added a M-4 made by Colt Defense to the line up. Still looking for a good Springfield Krag-Jorgenson saddle ring carbine.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

My uncle has a Krag that came from my great grandpa,he let his sil use it deer hunting this year,put a 160lb buck down where it stood at 130 yards.Very nice gun indeed.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

lostspring said:


> One is crossed cannons and the other I believe are the letters SG inside a square


The crossed cannons generally indicate that the rifle was issued thru the Springfield Arsenal. I beleive that the SG in a square indicates either Saginaw Gear (a division of General Motors that also made M1 carbines) or it may be the initials of ther person who inspected the rifle.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i cycled a Krag-Jorgenson a few months ago in a gun shop,,,,i have never,,,never felt a bolt as smooth as that one....$1800......put it back son......

cmp has Krag-Jorgenson in both showrooms....i think they are in pretty rough shape....

anyone watch Adult swim cartoon channel? they have a series of stills they show during King of the hill show, basically making fun of people from Texas....one shows a fellow shouldering a BEAUTIFUL Krag-Jorgenson. i gotts to have me one....if i could only go without eating for a year or so.....


----------

